# Las Vegas-whoÂ´s been? WhatÂ´s your stories?



## Andi (Nov 4, 2008)

So the plan is for my fiancÃ© and I to spend 3 nights in Vegas around New YearÂ´s. He just called to tell me we have a room at the Palms hotel, and he also got us tickets for New YearÂ´s Eve at club "Rain". IÂ´m beyond excited, I just donÂ´t know what to expect. I watched MTVÂ´s Real Life in Las Vegas, and I know they filmed it at the Palms, and the roommates went to Rain quite often.

So my questions are: who of you has been to Vegas and what were your experiences? What all did you do? Where are good places to shop (Outlet malls etc...anything lol)

All I know weÂ´ll do for sure is go to casinos (Shawn is quite a gifted gambler..lets hope he wins me some shopping money hehe), maybe visit the Bunny Range or Bunny Club or however itÂ´s called, and maybe also a Strip Club. Yeah I know, thatÂ´s the stuff we do for fun


----------



## Jinx (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol!

I've been but I'm not much help. I was only there because I was hired to be a "decoration" for a kick boxing event and the ESPN receptions before and after.

Didn't do much else.

My bff, however, has a hook up at Rain (I have the same hook up but didn't know him when I was in LV) so she got right in ahead of the lines and had a freaking blast, said they were there for hoursssss. Didn't shop, just partied but everywhere they went, they ran into Shug Night, lol!!!


----------



## Darla (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not a big gambler. (I go play blackjack but set a limit and I hate slots) But Las Vegas is cool. So much to see, I think one casino is more spectacular than the next.

I love Cirque du Soleil so there are some great shows as well. Shows are the only thing you have to spend serious money on. Rooms are relatively cheap ( I like the main strip, like Paris or Venetian) , food it too much but really good and cheap. but i guess some people will blow lots of money on gambling.


----------



## Karren (Nov 5, 2008)

What happens in Vegas... stays in Vegas!!! I love slots.... Last time I went I left with $225 worth of quarters... And go see the Blue Man Group!!!






Always something to do... Day or night....


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah, it's hard to list everything to do there. There are endless amounts of things to do and see. Some things you'd wish you didn't see too...haha! Cirque du Soleil is very cool. So you should see that if you get the opportunity. Btw, the casino you'll be staying at has nice rooms



Haha at the strip club comment.


----------



## Darla (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnnie which Cirque shows have you seen?

I've seen both  MystÃ¨re  and O. Both were great.

The other shows KÃ€, Love (Beatles music), Criss Angel Believe, or Zumanity (Adult). hadn't opened yet when i was there.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 5, 2008)

Mystere....they are just mesmerizing!


----------



## Darla (Nov 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mystere....they are just mesmerizing! that is my favorite one!


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 5, 2008)

There is SO much to see and do! I haven't been there in a few years and a ton of new stuff has opened, but you def need to check out the Forum Shops at Ceasars Palace. They have all kinds of great stores, both high and even higher end. They have a pretty big Guess store and a HUGE VS. They also have a Juicy store and Agent Provocateur! There are also so many goooooooooooooooood restaurants! Vegas is the kind of place where you can totally play it as you go, the only thing you would really need to plan ahead is shows and dinner reservations!


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2008)

So does that mean everything is either in walking distance or within a short car drive?

For some reason IÂ´m not really interested in any shows. Cirque du Soleil is in Vienna right now, the Blue Man Group has been here too...so I could have seen all of that if I wanted to.

But cheap yet good food sounds like heaven to me haha. And great shopping opportunities. I guess in vegas you can just occupy yourself for hours just walking around and looking at the buildings?

I am not gonna gamble though, but I do wanna play some slot machines. Not that I have a lot of $ to gamble with anyway lol.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh wow sounds like some great times for u guys!!

I had my father in law and mother in law go there 2 yrs ago and they loved it!!! chaep food, lots of entertainment...great shopping...they had great fun...they just wished they could have spent more time there lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2008)

my sister went to an oxygen bar! maybe you could do that where you suck in pure oxygen! haha, whenever I think vegas I think Ocean's 12!


----------



## Darla (Nov 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So does that mean everything is either in walking distance or within a short car drive? For some reason IÂ´m not really interested in any shows. Cirque du Soleil is in Vienna right now, the Blue Man Group has been here too...so I could have seen all of that if I wanted to.

But cheap yet good food sounds like heaven to me haha. And great shopping opportunities. I guess in vegas you can just occupy yourself for hours just walking around and looking at the buildings?

I am not gonna gamble though, but I do wanna play some slot machines. Not that I have a lot of $ to gamble with anyway lol.

Besides the two Cirque shows in Vegas i have seen two traveling shows like you describe being in Vienna (Verakai and Kooza). The traveling shows are pretty cool they set up a huge tent (and it is huge) and it houses a pretty good size audience and a reasonable stage. That is primarily the difference in the case of Treasure Island where Mystere is staged a special theatre was built and it is massive and it is specially built for all this stuff going on. and thats it while the main act is going on you may have these people scaling the walls on the sides for instance. So the staging is even more elaborate. and in the case of O at the Bellagio the whole theme is about fire and water so there is a huge pool with these platforms can raise up and submerge in this giant pool. Can't do something like that in a touring show.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 5, 2008)

Omg, we're gunna be in same town around the same time! I'm leaving on the 29th though and staying at the MGM Grand.

I heard there were some good outlets over there and my friend said they had really good buffets. We're renting a limo though, to get around.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 5, 2008)

I was in Las Vegas many many many moons ago as a child and I just remember looking down on the gambling floor from the Circus Circus video game section and thinking, "I cannot WAIT until I can do that!" I have been to Biloxi, MS and Tunica, MS and let me tell ya, I can sit on those stools and play slots and drink free beer all night LONG. I love it. Sadly we haven't been able to go lately because I am sending every extra dime I have to the University of Tennessee in Knoxville. Have FUN!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 6, 2008)

Out in the middle of the desert is the GREATEST OUTLET MALL OF ALL TIME- it's the Primm Outlet, and it's about 45 minutes away. you can take a shuttle for $12, TOTALLY worth it! I also LOVE Caesar's Forum, and the newer mall on the strip is cool too. I shop- that's my Vegas addiction, that's my jackpot.

I eat as well. I cannot get enough of eating in Las Vegas. That's actually the first thing I do when I know I am going to Las Vegas- I plan what I am going to do based on where I have my dinner reservations. I love Red Square, Le Cirque, Alex, Burger Bar (OMG- it is so not what you think it is... this place is GRAND, and you will get a burger like it was made for a king), Aureole... I could go on and on and on.

I also like to party my ass off... the best thing you can do, is become best friends with your concierge, and take advantage of any VIP tickets that he can get you- because lines and door fees suck.

I like to sleep when I can- which is poolside...And on Sunday- I like to party at the pool, and no better place than at Rehab.


----------



## Andi (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Out in the middle of the desert is the GREATEST OUTLET MALL OF ALL TIME- it's the Primm Outlet, and it's about 45 minutes away. you can take a shuttle for $12, TOTALLY worth it! I also LOVE Caesar's Forum, and the newer mall on the strip is cool too. I shop- that's my Vegas addiction, that's my jackpot.
I eat as well. I cannot get enough of eating in Las Vegas. That's actually the first thing I do when I know I am going to Las Vegas- I plan what I am going to do based on where I have my dinner reservations. I love Red Square, Le Cirque, Alex, Burger Bar (OMG- it is so not what you think it is... this place is GRAND, and you will get a burger like it was made for a king), Aureole... I could go on and on and on.

I also like to party my ass off... the best thing you can do, is become best friends with your concierge, and take advantage of any VIP tickets that he can get you- because lines and door fees suck.

I like to sleep when I can- which is poolside...And on Sunday- I like to party at the pool, and no better place than at Rehab.

thanks! I wonder if that mall is on the way from San Diego to Vegas, most likely weÂ´ll be driving to Vegas so itÂ´d be cool to make a little stop at that mall on the way heheOr a $12 shuttle, good lord thatÂ´s cheap!!!

Does anyone know if itÂ´s true that if you spend and win some money at a casino you get some free stuff? Like hotel room, meals etc?


----------



## Lucy (Nov 6, 2008)

i so want to go to vegas after reading this thread!!!


----------



## Darla (Nov 6, 2008)

Andi,

my only recommendation is that if you can get it (Cheap accommodations that is!) I would say stay on the lower part of the Strip. There is a lot of stuff within walking distance. Otherwise (and i think Palms is in this category) you will forever be using the rental car (park at casino valet services for a pittance) or taxis (expensive since there is so much traffic on the strip and traffic moves slow!)

The upper part of the strip, where i think Palms has been rebuilt is not nearly as nice as this southern part. i stayed at only a few years ago at Luxor for only $40 night. I will find the link i used.


----------



## Darla (Nov 6, 2008)

view of Venetien , Bellagio, &amp; Ceasers











Lower strip from New York New York up to Paris






i am thinking that undoubtedly being from Europe and having seen the real thing you will find some of this stuff tacky and funny.


----------



## Andi (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif view of Venetien , Bellagio, &amp; Ceasershttp://traveldk.com/dkimages/0-las-vegas_master.jpg

http://www.nerve.com/CS/blogs/scanne.../las-vegas.jpg

Lower strip from New York New York up to Paris

http://iaim.aisnet.org/icier2005/LasVegas.jpg

i am thinking that undoubtedly being from Europe and having seen the real thing you will find some of this stuff tacky and funny.

lol, thatÂ´s what I was thinking too. I have seen the real Venice and real Paris, so the idea of having a replica of the Canale Grande from Venice is kinda silly to me. But then again I love kitsch! lol. IÂ´ll be a kid in a candy store I think
WeÂ´ll be driving to Vegas I think (unless flying is cheaper) so weÂ´ll have our own car to drive around. I absolutely hate spending money on cabs!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like you are going to have a blast...just remember what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! I wonder if that mall is on the way from San Diego to Vegas, most likely weÂ´ll be driving to Vegas so itÂ´d be cool to make a little stop at that mall on the way heheOr a $12 shuttle, good lord thatÂ´s cheap!!!

Does anyone know if itÂ´s true that if you spend and win some money at a casino you get some free stuff? Like hotel room, meals etc?

Its true but you'll have to get aquainted with people and make yourself known and have their club card. I always go to Paris because I love their penny slots. I sit and literally play for hours. When they see your there to play and not passing through they pay attention to you. Mostly its been free dinners but there was a time where me and my cousin had gotten PLASTERED and he started dancing around the machine because he would win like 10 cents lol and because people had stood around and started playing the games they gave us a free room. I actually thought at the time they gave us a room because we could barely walk LMAO
and you will find things to do just by walking around. Thats they best way to do it after you've seen and done everything you want


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolutely do NOT go to the Penthouse Strip Club, it's $30 a person to get in and the girls are not attractive what so ever. I was very unimpressed because I've heard such great things about Vegas strip clubs.


----------



## Andi (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Absolutely do NOT go to the Penthouse Strip Club, it's $30 a person to get in and the girls are not attractive what so ever. I was very unimpressed because I've heard such great things about Vegas strip clubs. thanks for the tip! My fiancÃ© has already paid a LOT of money in the best stripclub in Vienna, but the girls were nice and young and really cool to talk to as well.When I think "sin city", I think superlative when it comes to pretty much everything that has to do with bars, casinos..and well, strip clubs

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its true but you'll have to get aquainted with people and make yourself known and have their club card. I always go to Paris because I love their penny slots. I sit and literally play for hours. When they see your there to play and not passing through they pay attention to you. Mostly its been free dinners but there was a time where me and my cousin had gotten PLASTERED and he started dancing around the machine because he would win like 10 cents lol and because people had stood around and started playing the games they gave us a free room. I actually thought at the time they gave us a room because we could barely walk LMAO
and you will find things to do just by walking around. Thats they best way to do it after you've seen and done everything you want

LOL how funny!!! I didnÂ´t know they had penny slot machines! For a poor girl like me thatÂ´s the way to go hehe.Yeah I think walking around sounds like a good idea, considering you guys said the food is cheap...so weÂ´ll probably be eating a whole lot too. Gotta burn off those calories somehow

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sounds like you are going to have a blast...just remember what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas! lol not if youÂ´re a blabbermouth like me


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 13, 2008)

The Primm mall is on the way from San Diego to Vegas. There are also two outlet malls in Vegas.

Las Vegas Outlet Center

would be the closest to the Palms

and

Las Vegas Premium Outlets

has more uspcale stores but is further away

have fun


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 13, 2008)

The best part about Vegas... whatever it is that float your boat, you will find tenfold in Las Vegas...


----------

